# Got the coop set up!



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

The girls love their new home!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the addicting world of poultry. 

That's a nice looking setup but I have some concerns about the size. How many birds do you have? Are they bantam or large fowl? Do you live in a temperate climate?


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

We have 3 standard barred rocks and live in Phoenix, AZ. They will free range during the day times in about a month once they're all settled in and are close to full size.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is the rule of thumb for floor space, 4 square feet for large fowl. The reason for that is to prevent over crowding and behavior problems like feather picking or cannibalism in the birds. 

It helps that they can free range but might become a problem if the weather does turn bad and they have to be up. If it does you can cover the run area to provide them with more space.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful set up for your 3 girls. Mine free range every day. But I still have a large protected pen where they can be outside if they can't free range.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I miss my outside pens. Now if I want the troops to be out out, I have to set up a temporary fence.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

It's a cute setup 

I also started out with something similar with a free range area. I've since built a much larger walk in covered area so mine have somewhere to hang out and dig around in when it's raining. This chicken-keeping business is quite addictive


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I miss my outside pens. Now if I want the troops to be out out, I have to set up a temporary fence.


Robin, I go out to build a pen and think "oh, I'll have this up in a day". 4 days later, I'm wondering what the heck I was thinking.

It's a good thing that silkies are easy to contain.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin, I go out to build a pen and think "oh, I'll have this up in a day". 4 days later, I'm wondering what the heck I was thinking.


Hahaha, that's the truth!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Robin, I go out to build a pen and think "oh, I'll have this up in a day". 4 days later, I'm wondering what the heck I was thinking.
> 
> Hahaha, that's the truth!


No kidding! We actually got to do some work on ours this weekend and silly me forgot to take pictures so you will all have to wait. It's looking SO good though!

Love your little coop, it's cute as can be!


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

I did actually manage to knock up my chicken shelter in a day 
I used all my power tools though.
It helps that I didn't bother to build any walls yet. It doesn't seem to be causing as much problem as I thought since I do have a roof overhang and guttering on it. I have some clear corrugated sheets I could add to some of the sides, and some water resistant fabric that would provide shade too. I might add them at some point!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Feline said:


> I did actually manage to knock up my chicken shelter in a day
> I used all my power tools though.
> It helps that I didn't bother to build any walls yet. It doesn't seem to be causing as much problem as I thought since I do have a roof overhang and guttering on it. I have some clear corrugated sheets I could add to some of the sides, and some water resistant fabric that would provide shade too. I might add them at some point!


Sounds good to me. I love getting all the tools out!


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Added on to the run! New coop still under construction, pics to come later.. Using the design of this store bought one, just doubling all of the dimensions!


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

You won't regret giving them the extra living space. It also makes it easier for you when it comes to maintenance issues.

Something missing though? The birds!


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Exactly! The girls are up inside ;-) they run from the dog lol


----------



## keepher (Dec 19, 2015)

When they're young that natural instinct to run from predators is really strong. Once they get older and learn who their friends are they settle down.

Then you have the birds that are fearless at the wrong time.


----------

